

Lead nurturing in SaaS, PaaS, etc - asanwal
http://www.forentrepreneurs.com/buying-cycle-and-triggers

======
asanwal
Any SaaS startups out there who have had success doing what David suggests,
i.e., staying in touch with customers over a period of time to build a trusted
relationship and then turning those folks into paying customers?

If yes, what were the specific actions you took that worked to drive
engagement and moved them from consideration to purchase? Emails, newsletters,
phone calls, etc? The more specific the better, i.e., frequency, language, etc
:)

On an unrelated note, for SaaS startups, I highly recommend the blog from
which this article is taken. He has lots of relevant and actionable advice.

------
aymeric
How do you cater for both the Awareness and Purchase phases on your landing
page?

For Awareness, the single goal of your landing page is to ask for email
address in exchange of some freebie.

For Purchase, you want to show testimonials and the call to action will be the
Buy button.

How do you layout both in the same page? Any good live examples I can inspire
mine from?

EDIT: For example this landing page doesn't have the Buy button but ask for an
email address while saying "Try for $1) which mixes both phases in one:
<http://www.trafficgeyser.com/>

------
ThaddeusQuay2
I've decided to go meta: Service as a Service.

